# Help with bloodlines



## redlilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi There Peeps,:ngreet2: 

I was wondering if the Chi gods could help me with my bitches pedigree, i am trying to find out some info as it's nice to know these things, if i give a few names from her pedigree i would appreciate some feedback, I have done the same thing for my horse only his was much easier as he does have some big names in his pedigree (including Mill Reef) :nshocked2:
I know my bitch is well bred but i would like more info, as i would be interested in getting another dog in the future to show as my horse is now retired from the show ring, i would like to move onto showing Chihuahuas so wondered if i should stick to similiar lines. 

They are as follows:- 

Brettchis Little Warrier at Bramerita
Madrako Livin Doll
Natimuk Tiny Tim
Bon Bon of WK Charm Land
Amatika Ambelina
Meonshore Josh at Elgravia
Bramerita Little Lisa
Pepeetolynn Tiptoe to Madrako

Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## redlilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Here are some pics of her and my other dog


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Unless there are champions in her blood lines, showing would probably be a waste of your time and money. If you really want to show, start off with a puppy match. A judge will usually tell you if she is show worthy??!! Sue


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't know a thing about pedigrees as all of my dogs are rescues, but your dogs certainly are pretty.


----------



## redlilly (Oct 5, 2011)

There are no less then 7 British & Irish Champions in her pedigree & 1 japanese champion. I know from breeding & producing my horse for the show ring that there must be something there to start with, i have been showing horses and ponies at top level for nearly 20 years & assume that showing dogs can't be that different (they are just not so big / strong & expensive) What i wanted to know is wether anybody could point me in the right direction regarding some of the dogs in my bitches pedigree, i know Bramerita is a well known name, i wanted to know if i should stick to these lines when i look into getting another bitch. I'm not in the "know" when it comes to bloodlines. 
But thank you for your post


----------



## redlilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Finn,

Thank you for your honesty, i don't either ;-)
most of the info i do have is because of the internet, my brown & white dog Nero is ex- puppy farm i rescued him when he was 5 months old he is a Chi X Tibetian Spaniel, so i know very little about his background :-( he's nearly 5 now & is a super little dog.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

susan davis said:


> Unless there are champions in her blood lines, showing would probably be a waste of your time and money. If you really want to show, start off with a puppy match. A judge will usually tell you if she is show worthy??!! Sue


Sorry but this is total rubbish. The dog is judged on it's quality not it's pedigree judges do not see the dogs pedigrees before a show!!! Showing is a hobby. There are very few champions made up in the UK each year. Please do not try and put someone off. In the UK we try to encourage people to exhibit. You show a dog against the breed standard not it's pedigree!!! 

To the OP how do you know your dog is well bred??? Did you get it from a reputable exhibitor/breeder? It's a bit of a broad statement to make since you are new to the breed?

There are some nice dogs in that pedigree but it would depend on what else is in it, I know a few of them, some are dead now  Rather than going on specific lines I would get to some of the champ shows in the summer look at what type of chis you like find out what lines they are and go from there. Most people are really friendly and it's good fun and lots of beautiful dogs there!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

redlilly said:


> Hi Finn,
> 
> Thank you for your honesty, i don't either ;-)
> most of the info i do have is because of the internet, my brown & white dog Nero is ex- puppy farm i rescued him when he was 5 months old he is a Chi X Tibetian Spaniel, so i know very little about his background :-( he's nearly 5 now & is a super little dog.


Is that the copper color dog? His coat is gorgeous. I have never heard of a Tibetan spaniel!

Sadly, an ex puppy farm dog probably does not have a really great lineage. But I thank you for rescuing him. Puppy farms . . . mills . . . grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## redlilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes i did get my Chi from a reputable exhibitor/breeder, who is KC accredited, has judged Chi's and has produced & bred champions. As a responsible dog owner i did alot of research not only on the breed but on breeders before i got her. I'm just asking for peoples opinions on what i should maybe go for in THE FUTURE if i get another bitch that was all. I have openly admitted i don't know much about Chi bloodlines which is why i asked, i have spent most of my life with GSD's, Rottweilers, & Border Collies but EVERYBODY has to start somewhere we are all new to a breed at some point. I had already decided to visit shows this summer to learn more and see "whats about" before i did anything. It is supposed to be a hobby to replace what i did with my horse. If i end up with a good dog that does well in the ring bonus!! if i don't it doesnt matter it will become a pet like my other two. If i like a certain dog that floats my boat then we will take it from there regardless of its bloodlines, all i wanted was other peoples opinions on the dogs in her pedigree as i do like the bitch i have.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Your chi has some of the same bloodlines as my ted, he is absolutely stunning, we think so anyway.lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Susan's advice was 100% correct for US dogs. The US makes up champions at a much greater speed and number than the UK. I think the UK only had a handful of champions made up in our breed last year? And the US typically will have at least 300 new champions in chi's yearly. 

So comparing champions in a UK pedigree vs a US pedigree is not the same. In the US, you would want to see numerous champions. In the UK, not so much.

Just a difference between countries and what it takes to compete to a championship title.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Tracy, Louise and I were trying to work out how many were made up last year... We won't know until the book comes out for crufts but could only think of 2 between us LOL 

Meonshore Josh at Elgravia was gorgeous he was a black tri colour , sire of ch bramerita naughty but nice who is the top cc winning dog all breeds with 101 ccs. He is in a few pedigrees.

Again no one can tell you what to go for it depends on what type you personally prefer. Some lines are heavily coated, some have a certain look. I can't work out who yours comes from With the look (nor being a choc as we don't really see them much in the ring) 2 of mine are from the same breeder, have a slightly diff look but are niece and aunt... Just depends.

Come to the shows though it will give you an idea of what's about


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Susan's advice was 100% correct for US dogs. The US makes up champions at a much greater speed and number than the UK. I think the UK only had a handful of champions made up in our breed last year? And the US typically will have at least 300 new champions in chi's yearly.
> 
> So comparing champions in a UK pedigree vs a US pedigree is not the same. In the US, you would want to see numerous champions. In the UK, not so much.
> 
> Just a difference between countries and what it takes to compete to a championship title.


That's interesting. i had no idea.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kurukulla said:


> Tracy, Louise and I were trying to work out how many were made up last year... We won't know until the book comes out for crufts but could only think of 2 between us LOL
> 
> Meonshore Josh at Elgravia was gorgeous he was a black tri colour , sire of ch bramerita naughty but nice who is the top cc winning dog all breeds with 101 ccs. He is in a few pedigrees.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's so different between the countries. Our show system and yours are not the same. I inquired to the Chihuahua Club of America last year on total number of champions in smooth coats, and it was in the 300 dogs range. Of course you have to consider the size of the countries as well. The US is about 10 times the size of the UK? Anyway... comparing the two systems just doesn't give an accurate tally if you are only looking at champions produced in a single year. 

I agree with Sarah! Go to a show! See how you do! Even if you don't win, it is fun. (As you probably know from showing horses). Definitely get involved if that's what you want to do.


----------



## redlilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Kurukulla thank you thats all i wanted to know. :cheer:

I know each dog does vary even when they come from the same litter my mum has two full sister GSD's from the same litter, one is gold & sable the other is white, you wouldn't know they were related let alone full sisters. 

It took me 3 years to find my girl and as soon as i saw her i knew she was for me, she has a good head, nice mouth and being Choc & Tan was usual in colour, she also moves quite nicely. Her grandfather on her mothers side is Natimuk Edger who is a red, maybe the colouring comes from that side, as her grandfather on her sires side is Brettchis Little Warrior at Bramerita. I also know that just because you have champions in a pedigree doesnt mean your going to end up with a champion animal, at the end of the day they should be true to type, thats the same wether its a dog, horse or cat. 
When i bred my horse (whom i have now owned for 12 years) i did breed him for the showring but at the end of the day i didnt know how things would pan out with him, not only have they conformationally got to be correct but they must also have a good attitude towards their job. (it's not fun having 1/2 tonne of animal on the end of a lead that doesn't want to play ball) I have been very fortunate with him in that over a 10yr career he's never been unplaced, he's also proved himself as bit of a dressage diva consistantly getting placed in his tests. I have enclosed a pic of him 
I love my animals and first and formost they are my best friends, all competing is supposed to be fun & when it isn't for me or them i wont do it. I'm still on a long learning curve when it comes to Chihuahuas but i do want to learn & i have goals that i would like to achieve which i dont think is a negitive thing :thumbup:
Thanks to everybody for taking time to reply to my post your comments have been very constructive, i have taken this on board :foxes_207:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lovely horse i came from showing horses although mainly showjumping and occasionally in hand to showing chis...good luck, definitely good to go to some of the shows and see what types you like are you going to Crufts in 2 weeks


----------



## redlilly (Oct 5, 2011)

I probably wont be going to Crufts unfortunately, as its on my birthday weekend :foxes15: Would love to though as NEC only an 1hr away from where i live so bit gutted. 

I have this week also bought tickets to go to Badminton Horse trails at the beginning of May as my first love is eventing, as i'm only 15 mins away from Badminton Estate it would be rude not to!!, then the British Festival of Eventing at Gatcombe Park in Aug so no dog shows for me while these are on. The dogs come with me to both events and absolutely love it, Pen gets to meet & greet other Chi's as well as horse owners favs such as Labs, Springers & Border Terriers  so its a good day out for them as well, although i dont think the dogs grasp the concept of big four legged animals running round jumping large jumps that are much easier to go under :laughing3: 

I have looked though at the Crufts website and have noticed that Nick Farrugia is judging the long coats, we both share a passion of Chi's & horses, i met him a few years back at a horse show as he had a couple of his dogs with him, really nice guy who was very helpful.  i am really gutted i cant go.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

redlilly said:


> I probably wont be going to Crufts unfortunately, as its on my birthday weekend :foxes15: Would love to though as NEC only an 1hr away from where i live so bit gutted.
> 
> I have this week also bought tickets to go to Badminton Horse trails at the beginning of May as my first love is eventing, as i'm only 15 mins away from Badminton Estate it would be rude not to!!, then the British Festival of Eventing at Gatcombe Park in Aug so no dog shows for me while these are on. The dogs come with me to both events and absolutely love it, Pen gets to meet & greet other Chi's as well as horse owners favs such as Labs, Springers & Border Terriers  so its a good day out for them as well, although i dont think the dogs grasp the concept of big four legged animals running round jumping large jumps that are much easier to go under :laughing3:
> 
> I have looked though at the Crufts website and have noticed that Nick Farrugia is judging the long coats, we both share a passion of Chi's & horses, i met him a few years back at a horse show as he had a couple of his dogs with him, really nice guy who was very helpful.  i am really gutted i cant go.


I'm gutted I couldn't go this year too (personal reasons) my LC girl was bred by Nick Farrugia and I would have loved to watch him judging this year. :-(


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

hi ,my chi is a cross , but my mum had a pure papilion he had champions in crufts in his bloodline but couldn't be shown because of a air lip so my mum bought him  but for your question, you can do a DNA test from pets at home! dont know if this will prove or do anything but its just a suggestion  Wisdom Panel Insights Dog DNA Test (Online Only) | Pets at Home


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the copper colored dog the one you are thinking of showing?? I use show Staffy Bulls and Bull Mastiffs with AKC and when we first started we took the dominant CH/Grch bloodline and bred mainly with that. We went on to collectively title 37 GrCH dogs and 72 CH dogs using the dominant ch/grch line. Thiz may be a good starting point for you. It worked for us


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Is the copper colored dog the one you are thinking of showing?? I use show Staffy Bulls and Bull Mastiffs with AKC and when we first started we took the dominant CH/Grch bloodline and bred mainly with that. We went on to collectively title 37 GrCH dogs and 72 CH dogs using the dominant ch/grch line. Thiz may be a good starting point for you. It worked for us


What kennel were you working with, if I may ask? That is an incredible accomplishment! I assume you were handling for them? Or were you breeding?

When you say you used the dominant ch/grch line, did you mean that you were linebreeding? Sorry, just trying to understand your post.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL yes i meant line breeding. My father raises/breeds Bull Mastiffs and two of my brothers raise/breeds the Staffy Bulls. I was showing with them. I started as a kid, it kept me busy and out of trouble  something a young teen needs. 

This is a pup off of one of the dogs i titled.. Bullsrkool Bullmastiffs, breeding the true guardian

This is a kennel that my oldest brother works with often. They even own a few of his pups. They are really nice people... Dyna Staffs - Staffordshire Bull Terrier - Staffordshire Bull Terrier Puppies - Championship Bloodlines


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> LOL yes i meant line breeding. My father raises/breeds Bull Mastiffs and two of my brothers raise/breeds the Staffy Bulls. I was showing with them. I started as a kid, it kept me busy and out of trouble  something a young teen needs.
> 
> This is a pup off of one of the dogs i titled.. Bullsrkool Bullmastiffs, breeding the true guardian
> 
> This is a kennel that my oldest brother works with often. They even own a few of his pups. They are really nice people... Dyna Staffs - Staffordshire Bull Terrier - Staffordshire Bull Terrier Puppies - Championship Bloodlines


That bullmastiff is stunning! I see both his sire and dam are from Australia. Were they imported from you?


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

They work closely with my dad. Most of the ones he gets are Imports. He doesnt like most of the american bloodlines. He says they have too many consistant flaws. He imports most of them here and and a lot of the pups will go back, especially if they are orking on international titles.


----------

